# Bellinazzo:"Milan, rischio esclusione da Champions".



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.

Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.

Ancora Bellinazzo:"Sia la Uefa sia il Milan hanno commesso degli errori. Ora o si trova un accordo oppure sarà scontro legale. Risultato: o finirà male per il Milan o per il FPF"

*Secondo l'Ansa, il Milan non è rimasto sorpreso da questo deferimento, considerato un atto dovuto. Elliott è intenzionato a rendere il Milan sempre più competitivo, nel rispetto delle regole. Il percorso con la Uefa sarà lungo.*


---

News precedenti

Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Comunque, fateci caso: in questo club si continua a parlare di tutto, di arbitri, di Uefa, di litigi, di dirigenti, di allenatori. L'unica cosa della quale non si parla più seriamente, da anni, è il campo.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



E' un atto dovuto che mi pareva ampiamente previsto tra l'altro, non capisco la sorpresa.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Non capisco dove sia la notizia, non sono gli stessi che ci avevano già escluso dalle coppe?
Il tas smonta tutto il tassello mafioso, come ci ha riammesso di diritto a giocare le coppe.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non capisco dove sia la notizia, non sono gli stessi che ci avevano già escluso dalle coppe?
> Il tas smonta tutto il tassello mafioso, come ci ha riammesso di diritto a giocare le coppe.



Il Tas ha ritenuto la punizione dell'uefa per l'ambiguità del cinese eccessiva ma ora è tutt'altra faccenda, non è un'esclusione per paura di bancarotta ad ottobre ma per conti non in regola, qui il Tas avrà poco da obiettare


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Tas ha ritenuto la punizione dell'uefa per l'ambiguità del cinese eccessiva ma ora è tutt'altra faccenda, non è un'esclusione per paura di bancarotta ad ottobre ma per conti non in regola, qui il Tas avrà poco da obiettare



Si ma è un atto dovuto, aldilà che la passività maggiore dipenda sempre dal mercato del Milan "cinese".


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (10 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Tas ha ritenuto la punizione dell'uefa per l'ambiguità del cinese eccessiva ma ora è tutt'altra faccenda, non è un'esclusione per paura di bancarotta ad ottobre ma per conti non in regola, qui il Tas avrà poco da obiettare



Ma non è così! L'Uefa con l'esclusione e poi il Tas con la riammissione hanno giudicato i bilanci dal 2014 al 2017. È x quelli ora c'è un nuovo ricorso al Tas vista la nùova sanzione. Questo deferimento è per il bilancio 17/18. La sanzione non potrà che essere una multa e basta, posto che al momento è già in corso la sanzione del break even entro il 2021. Io più che un atto dovuto la vedo come contromossa uefa. Se al Tas annullano la sanzione in vigore x i bilanci precedenti io uefa ti punisco nuovamente x questo bilancio...


----------



## Sotiris (10 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Tas ha ritenuto la punizione dell'uefa per l'ambiguità del cinese eccessiva ma ora è tutt'altra faccenda, non è un'esclusione per paura di bancarotta ad ottobre ma per conti non in regola, qui il Tas avrà poco da obiettare



Entrambi sono deferimenti per conti non in regola (cioè disavanzo nel conto economico).
Sono atti dovuti leggendo il conto economico.
La "nuova" proprietà ha caricato l'ultimo bilancio apposta per coprire/arginare il mercato del 2017 e dimostrare che di quei disavanzi si è completamente rientrati o, che, comunque sono gestibili.
Era atteso da mesi che sarebbe arrivato il deferimento per il triennio successivo a quello oggetto di ricorso al TAS.


----------



## Manue (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



Mi sembrava strano che non si parlasse più di questo, 
ci risiamo...riparte la tarantella


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

questi due giornalisti sembra che esistano solo per parlare di closing,penalizzazioni,bilanci in rosso,fatturati.
sono più monotoni di un commercialista.


----------



## Giangy (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe una sciagura non andare in Champions! Mi viene da pensare, quindi manco in Europa League... questo vorrà dire, mercato di basso profilo, senza acquisti di spessore. Sarebbe terribile.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Tas ha ritenuto la punizione dell'uefa per l'ambiguità del cinese eccessiva ma ora è tutt'altra faccenda, non è un'esclusione per paura di bancarotta ad ottobre ma per conti non in regola, qui il Tas avrà poco da obiettare



Bah da anni vedo clubs che fanno tratte di minorenni, che raggirano i paletti del fpf nei modi più fantasiosi, ecc ecc.
Ci credo ormai poco a questo fpf.
Penso sia un ottimo alibi per chi non voglia spendere e un ottimo mezzo della uefa per controllare il giochino a modo loro.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bah da anni vedo clubs che fanno tratte di minorenni, che raggirano i paletti del fpf nei modi più fantasiosi, ecc ecc.
> Ci credo ormai poco a questo fpf.
> Penso sia un ottimo alibi per chi non voglia spendere e un ottimo mezzo della uefa per controllare il giochino a modo loro.



Purtroppo quello che fanno Juventus ed Inter o Psg è legale, non etico e furbetto ma non infrangono i regolamenti, ne sfruttano le falle mentre il Milan è venuto meno alle condizioni in maniera reiterata. Già se Elliott tramite le proprie aziende controllate avesse sponsorizzato il Milan entro il limite come fa il fondo del Quatar col Psg il bilancio del 2018/2019 sarebbe stato meno grave


----------



## Milo (10 Aprile 2019)

Poveri noi


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quello che fanno Juventus ed Inter o Psg è legale, non etico e furbetto ma non infrangono i regolamenti, ne sfruttano le falle mentre il Milan è venuto meno alle condizioni in maniera reiterata. Già se Elliott tramite le proprie aziende controllate avesse sponsorizzato il Milan entro il limite come fa il fondo del Quatar col Psg il bilancio del 2018/2019 sarebbe stato meno grave



E se Elliott non vede altra strada per crescere se non rafforzando la squadra perchè non può farlo?
Davvero temono che elliott possa far fallire il milan?
Mi pare una forzatura....


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, fateci caso: in questo club si continua a parlare di tutto, di arbitri, di Uefa, di litigi, di dirigenti, di allenatori. L'unica cosa della quale non si parla più seriamente, da anni, è il campo.



sarà sempre così fino a quando il Milan non avrà un vero nuovo proprietario


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

*Bellinazzo: "Sia la Uefa sia il Milan hanno commesso degli errori. Ora o si trova un accordo oppure sarà scontro legale. Risultato: o finirà male per il Milan o per il FPF.*


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Capitan T (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## varvez (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Sia la Uefa sia il Milan hanno commesso degli errori. Ora o si trova un accordo oppure sarà scontro legale. Risultato: o finirà male per il Milan o per il FPF.*



Due spicci sulla seconda metà li giocherei


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Giangy (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Sia la Uefa sia il Milan hanno commesso degli errori. Ora o si trova un accordo oppure sarà scontro legale. Risultato: o finirà male per il Milan o per il FPF.*



Purtroppo la vedo male... questi della Uefa, si sono incaponiti con il Milan. Sembra un bumerang.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Atto dovuto se ci fosse stato scontro totale con l'UEFA fin dall'inizio. 
Considerando invece l'esistenza di una trattativa per un compromesso tra UEFA e Milan, questa notizia è un segnale che questa trattativa stragiudiziale stia procedendo poco bene.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Io vorrei tornare a parlare di calcio. Come tutti i tifosi delle altre squadre.


----------



## Capitan T (10 Aprile 2019)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la vedo male... questi della Uefa, si sono incaponiti con il Milan. Sembra un bumerang.



già, si erano incancaponiti pure con il city e il psg aprendo fascicoli e blablabla (oltretutto solo dopo i leaks, che evidenziavano giri loschi con le società citate...)


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Capitan T (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Atto dovuto se ci fosse stato scontro totale con l'UEFA fin dall'inizio.
> Considerando invece l'esistenza di una trattativa per un compromesso tra UEFA e Milan, questa notizia è un segnale che questa trattativa stragiudiziale stia procedendo poco bene.



è un atto dovuto perchè è passato un anno in cui non vi è stato accordo, pertanto come per tutte le società si passa in esame al triennio* successivo


----------



## Zenos (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



Per tre giorni abbiamo parlato di arbitri e di VAR. Da oggi è di nuovo il turno della Uefa.

BASTA santo Dio.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



*Se non leggete e non quotate prima di commentare eliminiamo i post*


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> è un atto dovuto perchè è passato un anno in cui non vi è stato accordo, pertanto come per tutte le società si passa in esame al triennio* successivo



Il Milan sta trattando da tempo con l'UEFA per far passare come "anno franco" la stagione dei cinesi. 
Questa notizia fa supporre che per ora questa trattativa non sta andando come si aspettavano. 
C'è sempre tempo per rimediare, ma tutto si può dire di questo comunicato dell'UEFA tranne che sia una buona notizia.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Capitan T (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta trattando da tempo con l'UEFA per far passare come "anno franco" la stagione dei cinesi.
> Questa notizia fa supporre che per ora questa trattativa non sta andando come si aspettavano.
> C'è sempre tempo per rimediare, ma tutto si può dire di questo comunicato dell'UEFA tranne che sia una buona notizia.



Sinceramente non ho mai letto da nessuna parte dell anno franco dei cinesi..


----------



## Capitan T (10 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ho mai letto da nessuna parte dell anno franco dei cinesi..



*non vuole esser un offesa alla tua affermazione, è che quella dell anno franco l'ho letta come ipotesi da qualcuno, ma nei fatti non si sà cosa elliott stia trattando!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.
> 
> ...



Un'altra estate in cui non si parlerà di calciomercato.


----------

